

The Nine Circles of Scientific Hell (2012) - benbreen
http://pps.sagepub.com/content/7/6/643.full.pdf+html

======
j_m_b
Seventh Circle: Nonpublication of Data and Eighth Circle: Partial Publication
of Data are particularly egregious, but common sins in the scientific
publication world. Supplementary material sections are very small, if non-
existent in many peer-reviewed articles.

